# Sally Hansen Color Therapy Modern Neutrals



## Dawn (Oct 25, 2018)

Sally Hansen Color Therapy Modern Neutrals Collection offers 6 deep jewel hues and flesh tones shades that are perfect for the fall. The collection arouse an air of class and sophistication that pairs well with tweed and wool requisites that are vital to the season. 

*Dusty Plum* Paint on a marvelous mauve tint for a soft, ladylike effect. 
*Pink and Harmony *Set the tone in a symphonic fusion of classic medium pink and subtle iridescence. 
*Falling Deep *You’re definitely catching feelings for this rich, sparkle-tinged crimson hue.
*Bronze Reflection *Look within and center your soul in a multi-faceted copper shimmer.
*Cashmere Calm* Cuddle up in this cozy warm buff shade. 
*Diffused Light *Evoking modern minimalist linens, this rich cream hue calls for calm serenity.


----------

